# Slide Topper On A Rear Slide?



## scotnali

Has anyone done this? Can you do this?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sure...contact snsgraham...he build this one for his Outback.


----------



## thefulminator

I did a lot of searching on this a few months back. I kept finding that rear slide out awnings are not recommended because if the slide doesn't go out evenly, which is normal, you can really screw up the awning.


----------



## mmblantz

That's what I had heard also...and because the slide is too deep. My wife wants one cuz the rain keeps her up....I kinda like it. But I don't want to put a slide topper on thats going to tear up easy.----Mike


----------



## Tourdfox

After a couple attemps at a rear slide topper i think i finally got it figured.In ten minutes or less i can have the topper installed and 2 minutes to remove.Lots of room to store it when it transit in the garage area.Of course we all know that the span is a bit to long and the topper sags.So i came up with a plan to make it rigid and some what light.Started with 1 inch styrofoam and sandwiched this with tenplast on either side to the size i wanted.Then i took my 2 peices to the tarp and awning shop that made the orriginal topper for me.I then had them sew 2 pockets that the 2 peices would fit into.Velcro'd on one side so i can remove if need be.There idea.......You'll see why 2 peices when i get pics up shortly.Also had them sew on a handle.Works very well.It's very little extra work at set up time and gives me peice of mind knowing i shouldn't have to worry about any leaks.


----------



## Tourdfox

Here's my new contraption.I'm quite happy with the way it works.Sat installed today for 6 hrs in 30 celcius no sag , Notta.Slope is perfect for run off.


----------



## Tourdfox

After ten days of boondocking i'm happy to say that my rear bed slide contraption is awesome.Litterally 5 minutes to put up and 2 to take down.Had heavy rain and hail one evening and passed the test.And the 4- 6 volt battery conversion with 2 solar panels pretty much stayed at full charge or 3/4 the whole trip and that's with the thermastat set at 68 through the night.


----------



## Leedek

Tourdfox - I am liking what I see.







Correct me if I'm wrong. You mounted an "awning channel" to the area above the slide. The bi-fold topper slides into the channel. You then attach the outward edge to snap fasteners attached to the rear edge of the slide itself. I gotta go take some measurements..... this looks promising.


----------



## Tourdfox

[quote name='Leedek' date='06 July 2014 - 04:31 PM' timestamp='1404682294' post='507146']
Tourdfox - I am liking what I see.







Correct me if I'm wrong. You mounted an "awning channel" to the area above the slide. The bi-fold topper slides into the channel. You then attach the outward edge to snap fasteners attached to the rear edge of the slide itself. I gotta go take some measurements..... this looks promising.








[/quote

Exactly how it works.And yes it is better than promising.It works great.


----------



## Tourdfox

Leedek said:


> Tourdfox - I am liking what I see. :2thumbsup: Correct me if I'm wrong. You mounted an "awning channel" to the area above the slide. The bi-fold topper slides into the channel. You then attach the outward edge to snap fasteners attached to the rear edge of the slide itself. I gotta go take some measurements..... this looks promising. worthy


Curious Leedek if you ever decided to tackle this. With the unit on the jobsite for about 6 months this past yr it works 110 % . Also adds to a nice noise buffer when it's raining. The only thing i would change is have the pocket openings on the inside of the awning verses the outside or not have them at all now that i know how well it works.


----------



## Suwyma

I'm picking up my new-to-me 2006 Outback 26RS next weekend and this may be the first project I do. The camper is going to be set up for about 2 months on my first adventure so I'm wanting something over the rear slide. Found this forum through several searches and loving the info on here so far. Makes me even more excited to get my camper!


----------



## Tourdfox

Suwyma said:


> I'm picking up my new-to-me 2006 Outback 26RS next weekend and this may be the first project I do. The camper is going to be set up for about 2 months on my first adventure so I'm wanting something over the rear slide. Found this forum through several searches and loving the info on here so far. Makes me even more excited to get my camper!


If you choose the awning at the top of the page keep in mind you will need support under it. The slope for runoff is minimal at best. heavy rain snow ect will make it sag and pool on the roof. This happened on mine before i thought how to make it rigid.


----------



## Suwyma

Tourdfox said:


> Suwyma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picking up my new-to-me 2006 Outback 26RS next weekend and this may be the first project I do. The camper is going to be set up for about 2 months on my first adventure so I'm wanting something over the rear slide. Found this forum through several searches and loving the info on here so far. Makes me even more excited to get my camper!
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose the awning at the top of the page keep in mind you will need support under it. The slope for runoff is minimal at best. heavy rain snow ect will make it sag and pool on the roof. This happened on mine before i thought how to make it rigid.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I was looking at the one you had posted using the styrofoam as support. I have a sewing machine with a heavy duty needle and upholstery foot and may attempt to make this myself. I'll post some pics if it turns out ok. If it doesn't... then I won't take any pics.


----------



## Tourdfox

You will be fine. Correct measurements is the key. If you have any questions just send me a PM or post.


----------



## Leedek

Suwyma... Are you open for business making slide toppers? :whistling: My sewing days are far in the past. Seriously, there may be an opportunity.

Welcome to Outbackers. We are always open and the rates are cheap. Good luck with your project. When you decide to cross the Mississippi River just take a oblique right and keep going until you reach the Columbia River. Kind of like following Lewis and Clark without the aid of Sacajawea and that scruffy dog.

Leigh


----------



## kdm21_2000

Tourdfox, how are the snaps on the top of the slide held in place?


----------



## Tourdfox

kdm21_2000 said:


> Tourdfox, how are the snaps on the top of the slide held in place?


Been a while but i am pretty sure they are pop riveted. They have held 100 % to date


----------



## kdm21_2000

What kind of material should I be looking for? I have browsed Ebay for a few minutes and searching for proper material to use like awning fabric, slide-out fabric, Sunsetter fabric, marine xp one material, and not sure what I should be looking for and what to avoid. My lady does all kinds of sewing projects, and she would love to do something for slide protection. I like the idea of the piece you made. Your advice and direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tourdfox

kdm21_2000 said:


> What kind of material should I be looking for? I have browsed Ebay for a few minutes and searching for proper material to use like awning fabric, slide-out fabric, Sunsetter fabric, marine xp one material, and not sure what I should be looking for and what to avoid. My lady does all kinds of sewing projects, and she would love to do something for slide protection. I like the idea of the piece you made. Your advice and direction is greatly appreciated.


Go to a tarp and awning company. And get the water proof material they use for making tarps for truckers that cover lumber ect. Good UV protection and wont rot like your basic tarp material. Not to bad price wise for the bit you will need. It's real good material that can take a beating. The material is most important so you don't have to bother with it again. Send me a PM and i can guide you along if you wish.


----------



## Tourdfox

Here's the look installed.


----------



## Canadian_250TRS

Tourdfox said:


> Tourdfox, on 08 Feb 2016 - 4:12 PM, said:
> 
> Here's the look installed.


Nice job! :clapping:

I wish a slide topper manufacturer would make a topper for the Outback rear slides.

As a trailering newb, I discovered the need for slide toppers last year as I had a heck of a time cleaning all the junk out of the top slide seals after a 2 month long trip last summer. Fortunately the seals didn't appear to be damaged at all. Long pine tree needles with a sticky end are the worst. 

This year I'll be packing a ladder so I can get up there and clean debris off the tops of the slides off every time before pulling them in. A pain to have to pack a ladder, but it's got to be done.


----------



## Leedek

If you're looking to buy a ladder and save space and weight then this may fit the bill.

http://www.amazon.com/Xtend-Climb-770P-Telescoping-12-5-Foot/dp/B000JIL0WU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1459456251&sr=8-3&keywords=xtend+climb


----------



## Tourdfox

I use the exact style telescopic ladder for installing and removing my rear slide custom made topper. Very well made and simple to raise and retract. A little on the heavy side but a must have for our setup. And with no roof ladder on the unit it's nice to have to keep an eye on things up top.


----------

